# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum TN-Queen x TN-Tiger



## Fabrice (Jun 5, 2012)

1st plant to bloom from a flask I bought in 2007 on ebay Germany. The cross is from Iweyshen (member of slippertalk), very very good breeder in Taiwan.

I find it just wonderful, even if my picture is not as good as I wanted... I will take another with the 4 flowers, except if I cut the spike before (there's just a very small new growth...)

The flower size is 29cms. 

The 2 excellent parents Queen and Tiger have already been posted on the forum by Iweyshen.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 5, 2012)

fantastic, thats a very nice roth, and well grown, 5 years from flask to flower is excellent.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2012)

Good growing!! and high quality:clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 5, 2012)

excellent..well done!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful, great growing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 5, 2012)

how big is the plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Only 5 years old? WOW!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## iweyshen (Jun 5, 2012)

This one flowers very similar to the TN-Queen


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2012)

> I find it just wonderful


 
I think it is wonderful also!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2012)

Bravo!!!! You do have a very good hand with roths Fabrice :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2012)

Great plant!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you all. As you can see, I'm very proud with this first bloom!

The plant is not very big; 60cms leaf span But the leaves are very large ( 8-9cms) and thick. And this plant have always grown faster than the other.

The other plants from the cross are different. less large ans thick. I will see bloom in 2012 and 2013.


----------



## labskaus (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats, Fabrice, that's an excellent flower!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2012)

you are the man!
That's really nice.
Tell us your cultural secrets - 5 years to flower!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 6, 2012)

No secret. The new rothschildianum generations are fast grower. And 5-6 years is normal now.

What is important:

- "high" light like cattleya (I grow them under 400W MH)

-lots of fertilizer because roth is gourmand. So, I use water + fertilizer = 650-700 µS (my water without fertilizer is 200-250µS) and I add osmocot on top of the mix (for example: http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod70362&itemId=cat50116 ), 15balls for a 11cms pot.

-It's important too to repot every year because lots of fertizer = "degradation" of the mix. And I noted too the majority of paphs appreciate to be repoted every year.


----------



## calypso (Jun 6, 2012)

c'est épatant , Fabrice :clap:


----------



## newbud (Jun 6, 2012)

Wonderful Roth Fabrice. Could you explain the TN part please. Thanks


----------



## polyantha (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, I know both parents and this one is very good indeed. I was looking for a cross like this, tiger x queen or tiger x lion or queen x lion. You see that the lion is my favourite iweyshen-roth :drool:


----------



## emydura (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW. THat is excellent clone Fabrice. Great growing to flower it in 5 years as well.


----------



## paworsport (Jun 7, 2012)

Fabrice said:


> No secret. The new rothschildianum generations are fast grower. And 5-6 years is normal now.
> 
> What is important:
> 
> ...




Fabrice

do you give the fertilizer twice a year : ie in january for example and in June ? or the 15 balls are for the entire year ?


----------



## chrismende (Jun 8, 2012)

TN: Shen-Liu Orchids in Taiwan.http://www.shenliu.idv.tw/


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

Great looking flowers!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 8, 2012)

Some pictures more before to cut the spike.

@Paworsport: It's variable. When I see the balls are empty, I replace them (3 to 6 months). But If it's the question, I fertilize all the years because in my artificial growing conditions, I have correct temperaturs even in winter.







Another view:





1st flower:





2nd flower:





1st flower size





2nd flower size





Flowers and plant:





To compare with another more classical roth.:


----------



## calypso (Jun 8, 2012)

you cut this .......SHAME ON YOU !
cheers.
Jeff**


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a shame ( but more careful...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 8, 2012)

calypso said:


> you cut this .......SHAME ON YOU !
> cheers.
> Jeff**



yeh, but the plant won't bloom itself to death now


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, it must hurt to have to cut such a great first spike, but for the sake of the plant I understand that you have to.

I'll show your wonderful pictures to my struggling roth and maybe it'll find some motivation to grow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2012)

use the pollen. Its a great flower.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2012)

fantastic cross. Now just bloom 14 more and get it an AQ.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a knockout Fabrice!


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

No one can explain the TN part of the name? Thanks


----------



## eggshells (Jun 14, 2012)

newbud said:


> No one can explain the TN part of the name? Thanks



Tokyo Nursery


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks eggshells: So the name would read: Paphiopedilum rothschildianum Tokyo Nursery-Queen x Tokyo Nursery-Tiger


----------



## iweyshen (Jun 14, 2012)

newbud said:


> Thanks eggshells: So the name would read: Paphiopedilum rothschildianum Tokyo Nursery-Queen x Tokyo Nursery-Tiger



TN is Tou-Nang abbreviation.A small town in Taiwan.Not Tokyo Nursery


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

So does this mean that the clones 'Queen' and 'Tiger' were generated in the town of Tou-Nang. I've never seen a town refereed to in the name of the orchid unless it was the actual name chosen for the clonal name. This gets more confusing as it goes.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 14, 2012)

iweyshen said:


> TN is Tou-Nang abbreviation.A small town in Taiwan.Not Tokyo Nursery



Thanks iweyshen!


----------



## polyantha (Jun 14, 2012)

I would not cut the spike now. It has almost developed completely. And this takes the biggest amount of energy for all plants, not just orchids. After this, only the plus of water plays a role because the plant has a bigger overall surface. I would not pollinate it tough, that would probably kill the plant. This roth looks quite strong to me, but it is possible that a new growth would have started earlier if you had cut the spike at the very beginning.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2012)

newbud said:


> No one can explain the TN part of the name? Thanks



The TN is part of the clonal name. He just left off the single quotes. The grex is 'TN Queen' x 'TN Tiger'.


----------

